# Vittatus quandry



## Cakers (Sep 10, 2017)

I purchased 3 vittatus frogs back on February this year online from an reptile shop that sells other reptiles (not always captive bred). One died soon after in quarantine and appeared skinny and small. Two others lived on and after a month put them in vivarium. One of those was small. Since those seemed to do ok I purchased two more Vittatus from a well known place and they were very robust looking and put them in tank after quarantine period. Last week I found the small one dead and I'm sure he was from the first retailer. So should I separate all of them, get fecal samples or just monitor them? I've seen no illness that I can discern.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

I would monitor. What's done is done now. It sounds like you purchased animals of poor health


----------

